# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Máy in 3D made in Vietnam

## Tien Manh

Sau 1 thời gian chán CNC router, em đổi sang món này đỡ ồn.

Máy do em thiết kế. Cắt khung laser. Mua linh kiện khựa về lắp.

Khung máy.






Step 1.5A 0,9 độ/step. Hàng OEM siêu hiếm. Mang ra test với Arduino với CNC Shield




Tiếp theo là đến tiết mục cảo Pulley, ngu mà lì này -_-




Xếp hình chia tay nào.











Cũng được 80%. Hơi nham nhở tý :v



Em nó đã chạy ngon. Nợ các cụ clip ợ, Show ké thằng chồng nó. Cùi hơn vợ vì các chi tiết dùng in3d, không chính xác bằng. Chất lượng in của em vợ mịn và đẹp hơn.

----------

anhcos, CKD, Gamo, mrcao86, phungduchiep, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

Rất mê máy in 3D
Thấy máy bác chế tạo máy in 3D cứ như chơi trò chơi ấy .

----------


## toiyeumarketing

Giá cả từng phụ kiện làm máy in như thế nào vậy? Mình đang tham khảo?

----------

